

TrackTV.info - Follow TV shows and get notified before they start airing - lucastech
http://www.tracktv.info/about.php

======
lucastech
I'd love to get feedback from other HNers about this! Thanks!

------
vrao423
Nice simple site, Luke. Why aren't you using HTML5?

~~~
lucastech
I went with Bootstrap, I'm not much for front end design so I just scraped
together what I could as quickly as I could :)

